# m & p coloring



## bhendrix (Feb 24, 2009)

i would like to play around with some m & p soap
what's a good way to color it


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't used a whole lot of different colorants but I have used some food coloring, tends to bleed on things. but it hasnt stained any of my test surfaces. However I would strongly recommend testing it in a hidden area of the tub/sink. Also I have used bramble berry's liquid non bleeding colors. They work great. Just make sure they are for m & p. Usually they'll state is it's ok for m& p. A little goes a long way and I love them.  I am wanting to try mica soon and I will let you know how it works out. But it may take a little whioel as I need to wait until I need to order more stuff. . I always want more more more. lol.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 1, 2009)

I wanna start playing around with mp colors as well. Mostly micas and non bleeding colorants and see how it will work!


----------



## carillon (Mar 3, 2009)

Will micas give more vibrant colors in opaque m&p, or will it still be pastel?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know, I haven't had the money to experiment just yet but something to add to my ordering list!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 8, 2009)

I've used the basic colorants that you can find in most craft stores and online at places like craftsetc.com.  They seem to do really well but the choices are limited.  I am in need of brown and black and am having a hard time trying to find liquid forms of both.  I'm leary of the powdered forms only because I've read they are harder to use and I'm still so new to soap making.  If anyone knows of great brown and black liquid colorants I'd be grateful for the info!


----------

